# CR20e stalls



## m.breen (Dec 30, 2018)

Pulled this out of someones garbage, changed the gas and got the electric start to work. It runs good untill I go to a medium walking speed through light snow and it stalls. I'm hoping I will just have to clean the carb, I did run some seafoam through it last year, Anybody have any input ? Thanks in advance, m.breen.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It may be running a little lean, and is down on power. It might have a partially-clogged jet, that gets used under a heavier load, as the throttle plate opens. Does adding partial choke help? I've never had any luck with Seafoam actually cleaning out a carb, by running it mixed in with the gas. That's not to say it can't work, but I've tried it multiple times, without success.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you want to try mechanic in a can I'd go with Lucas FI cleaner. It's worked well for me over the years and actually solved some carb and FI issues in both lawn and garden equipment and cars.
They sell it in a 5.25 oz size as above #10020 or in a quart # 10003. If you have a few vehicles the quart is much more economical. Either way it's best to use just a measured amount and not just dump some in. :wink2:

.


----------



## m.breen (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I will try a Lucas product....


----------



## m.breen (Dec 30, 2018)

So I got to thinking....And decided to run it a little lean. It ran like a champ. Then I put the lucas fuel treatment in, and it went right back to where it was. I'll run that through and adjust the mixture. I'm sure it will be good after that...I likely got the lucas/fuel mixture wrong, since I estimated the fuel capacity for this machine. Thanks for the input.


----------

